# Testopel Pellet Billing



## jdeland (May 19, 2017)

We have a patient that gets Testopel pellet implantation.  He had procedure done on 4/27/17 and we received a message on 5/11/17 that some of the pellets have fallen out.  Are we able to bill for the number of pellets that we reinsert and the implantation fee?   I don't see where there is a global period for this procedure.

Any help you can give is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jacksycz (Jun 7, 2018)

I know this is an old one, but this is a great case to learn from. If anyone has feedback, Id greatly appreciate it, as I'm doing CCS prep now. 

Global period on the insert should be good. You're outside the global period, since its 0 days. The payer is probably going to say something unless the CM coding matches up.  

11980 is fine, since you're replacing those pellets
J3490/S0189 depending on your payer

T85.898A Principal Dx-Other specified complication of other internal prosthetic devices, implants and grafts, initial encounter
T38.7X5A- Adverse effect of androgens and anabolic steroids, initial Encounter
Z98.899, Other Specified Post-Procedural States
[E29.1] Primary Endocrine Dx for procedure [say hypogonadism, male]

Hope that is helpful


----------



## ryan1twin (Jan 16, 2019)

*Medicare reimbursement on Testopel*

Hi,

Could anyone tell me what the Medicare reimbursement is on these for 2019? I am finding information on how to bill them but nothing on the J3490.

Thanks,
tara@salinaurology.com


----------

